# Mixing snares in metal.



## nrwoodman (Sep 18, 2010)

hey guys. one of the few things that annoy me most in my mixing is getting the snare to really pop in the mix yet still have a little sustain to it but it not be overpowering.

most of the songs i mix the snare goes anywhere from a slow 2 and 4 count on the snare to triplet feel 16th note blasts, but i mix the snare to sound good in blast beat sections but when its just a normal 2 and 4 groove the snare doesn't pop out enough.

any suggestions on how i should set the compression ratio, attack / release and overall GR? 

i mostly use the snare samples out of superior drummer metal foundry, but im willing to try different samples if there are better.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok, so here's the thing I do. You should end up with results like this:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/re...banez-j-custom-rg8127f-sd2-0-laney-gl50l.html (Shameless self-post, but I'd really like to hear comments on the mix )

So if you like it, I'll give you the instructions, and the stuff I used to get it going. I personally like the snare really much, but I've done plenty of stuff to it so I'm not writing a mile long text how to do it, if you don't like it.

So tell me if you like the snare (And OFC comment my mix ), and I'll give you my best instructions to help you out.


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 18, 2010)

Compression of the parallel variety seems to be the general consensus. Then again, my drum mixes are nothing special.


----------



## Espaul (Sep 18, 2010)

I've read that the snare kinda competes with the guitar frequencies.
Will it work to side chain compress guitars and snare? will it po(o)p more then?


----------



## SargeantVomit (Sep 18, 2010)

NO FUCKING BODY. Fuck I can't stand that really bodied snare tone that so many grind/death metal bands use. DOOK DOOK DOOK DOOK DOOK tom fill DOOK DOOK DOOK DOOK DOOK.


----------



## nrwoodman (Sep 18, 2010)

well i like some body to the snare i misread that at first lol

@ Kurkkuviipale what do you do for that snare tone?


----------



## nrwoodman (Sep 18, 2010)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/6357658/Army of the Dead with intro.mp3 

thats my newest mix im on, not sure if im crazy about the snare but it does cut pretty well


----------



## Andii (Sep 18, 2010)

The impact punch and ring come from the close mic and the high attack, sustain and space come from the room mics and overheads. 

The trick is having a drum program or samples that let you control each part. You want a close mic overheads and room mics to work with. 

Same thing applies to recording real drums.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 18, 2010)

I use superior drummer 2.0 Sonor Artist Series 4x16 snare. Not sure if it's metal foundry, but i think it is.
Ok, so the thing is that you have to route the snare to a independent channel on your DAW. You've got to do Multiout to do that. I can explain it to you, but google is your friend as always. 
About EQ: In superior drummer i have really little EQ. After bussing the snare to its own channel i use Cubase's built-in EQ to add 2-4dB at about 400-600Hz of tone. I also remove 3-5dB from 600-1300Hz.
About reverb: This is a crucial part which gives your snare a nice little roomy edge and makes it stay a little longer in the mix. The thing is, you shouldn't add reverb to the snare itself, but to send the channel to an FX-channel and add reverb to it. I usually use Cubase RoomWorks or REVerence.
About compression: This should be easy. You can put ratio to your liking. Less ratio means more *clang* in your snare. More ratio gives you more like an electric snare sound. After compression set the output to liking and you're done! I use a plugin called "Classic compressor". It's simple and easy to use and nearly every time gets the job done.

BTW, I friggin' love the intro. 

If anything in my text is unclear (like multiout or stuff), just say it. I can also give you the exact ways i put my eq and stuff, but i suggest you do it how you want it to be.


----------



## Espaul (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm sorry for bumping this, but can I get an answer to my question posted further up?




Espaul said:


> I've read that the snare kinda competes with the guitar frequencies.
> Will it work to side chain compress guitars and snare? will it pop out more then?


----------



## nrwoodman (Sep 20, 2010)

I've heard of people side chaining the guitars and snare but I've never tried it myself. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## GinoBambino54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Use Subtractive Eq to weed out bad frequencies and boost sparingly, only to help maybe bring out a characteristic of your snare or whatever instrument you would be mixing, dont allow anything to peak, you might have a very quiet drum mix but thats okay

The secret is drum bus comp, send all your pieces of the kit eq'd to your satisfaction to a track and throw a good compressor on the whole thing,

your drums will be WAY louder now, use a slow attack and a decently fast release on the drum comp with a 4:1 ratio, set the threshold pretty high so that the compressor only really smooths things out, you dont want that pumping feeling to happen too much, but BUS comp is THE WAY TO GO for mixing drums


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 20, 2010)

That would work, but the compressing has to has a low ratio so that it doesn't sound stupid. Though that was fairly obvious.

I don't see why it wouldn't work, but IMO it would be better to get it pop out with a more natural way... Just an opinion!


----------



## Espaul (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, the only reason why I'm asking is because I'm having trouble the natural way too, hehe. 

And yeah, it would have to done so it wouldn't be noticeable on the guitar tracks ofc


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 20, 2010)

Yea, a good way to get it not to compete with guitar tracks is to set the EQ a little lower than guitars are. For example, I usually add 2-5dB on guitars @ 1.5kHz when at the same time I cut about 3dB:s from snare @ same, 1.5kHz AND add about 3dB to 800-1500Hz.

A reverb on a bus channel is a good way to get it last longer too!


----------



## GinoBambino54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Ill post a drum mix, but im telling you, it makes a huge difference


----------



## GinoBambino54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Okay so here is my drum mix, If you want details on how i did it i will let you know.

Superior Drummer 2.0 first clip is just the drums, second is drums in the mix.


<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/novallo'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=9668055&scid=9668055&q=hi&ext=1&autoplay=0" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>



<div style="width:473px; border:solid #999999 1px; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_ExtBG.png')">
<a href='http://www.soundclick.com/novallo'>
<div style="background-color:width:460px; height:45px; cursorointer; background-image:url('http://www.soundclick.com/images/elogos/SC_460.png');"></div></a>
<div id="lower"><object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowScriptAccess="never" allowNetworking="internal" height="60" width="473" data="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf">
<param name="allowScriptAccess" value="never" />
<param name="allowNetworking" value="internal" />
<param name="movie" value="http://www.soundclick.com/player/V2/mp3player.swf" />
<param name="loop" value="false" />
<param name="menu" value="false" />
<param name="quality" value="high" />
<param name="wmode" value="transparent" />
<param name="flashvars" value="playType=single&songid=9668056&scid=9668056&q=hi&ext=1&autoplay=0" />
<param name="scale" value="noscale" />
<param name="salign" value="b" />
<param name="bgcolor" value="#000000" />
</object></div></div>


----------



## tranqx (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd like some of those tips Mr Bambino! Haha the only thing I can say is maybe there is a bit TOO much verb on the snare but it sounds great.


----------

